# Yakovlev Yak-9 Yellow 06



## mauld (Oct 25, 2013)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bp56Q_aGkpY_


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 27, 2013)

Good video! Thanks for sharing.


----------

